# Incense Sticks



## cmzaha (Dec 20, 2014)

Does anyone make and sell incense sticks. We lost our seller of incense sticks and the market manager asked if I would be interested. If anyone makes them I am wonder what oils you use. It is quite obvious I would not want to use expensive body safe oils. Selling 10 for a dollar is the going rate here and I wonder if it is at all viable when it comes to making money. I did find the sticks for $.003


----------



## Consuela (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't made any - though there is a site I found that explained how to make them.... let me dig that up. 



> Mix 1 part of fragrance oil and 2 parts DPG (dipropylene glycol). Mix well. Do not use the fragrance un-cut or else your incense will smoke more than it should. (For example to do 100 sticks use 3-4oz of fragrance and 6-8oz of DPG). Soak incense in fragrance mixture for 24 hours. (Only use a glass container or HDPE bottle - like the ones we pack our fragrances in.) After soaking pour unused fragrance into an HDPE bottle and mark (you can re-use this oil later for incense sticks/cones). Lay the cones or sticks out on a drying rack (baking rack) or hang in bundles with paper towels underneath to catch dripping fragrance. Be sure to let sticks dry completely! (If damp the fragrance oil can eat through plastic). Do not try to speed up the process.



Source: http://www.canwax.com/Incense-Encens_c_92.html

I would assume you could use any fragrance oil - if you only use Phthlate free for your soaps and body care, then I don't see why you couldn't use the "regular" fragrance oils for incense?


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 29, 2014)

My father in law does this for a living. It's a basic process as described above. Lots of soaking in buckets and hanging up to dry. A dehumidifier helps if you go large scale. 

You might want to buy a slightly better quality stick unless you mind sorting through them to find all the broken and chipped ones.


----------

